

Show HN: List of domain names moved away from GoDaddy in response to SOPA - MattBearman
http://stopsopa.mattbearman.co.uk/

======
killa_cam
im a small guy, not very good at web stuffs, but i refuse to support anyone
that supports SOPA. i appreciate the guide for switching from GoDaddy, luckily
i can get domains through my host and they are not on that list :) i added my
domain to this list, and i plan on doing the switch tomorrow. a small price to
pay for me...

